# Finally witnessed the start of hatching!



## kamakiri (Feb 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd share my latest additions:

Emerging:












Still in pre-larval cuticle (note 'smooth' reflections on cuticle):






Click for Larger Picture

Just breaking out of the pre-larval cuticle:






Click for Larger Picture






Click for Larger Picture






Click for Larger Picture






Click for Larger Picture






Click for Larger Picture






Click for Larger Picture






Click for Larger Picture


----------



## Dinora (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG! Awesome pictures!!!

Thank you so much for sharing these!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 17, 2009)

yea those pictures are great.

capture the cycle perfectly


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 17, 2009)

Great captures again, Kamakiri!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 17, 2009)

It never gets old, watching them hatch!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 17, 2009)

those really are great pictures! i especially like the 5th and 6th from the bottom - like something out of Alien 6 or something! :|

BTW, are those Chinese mantids?


----------



## robelgado (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol I think its M.Religiosa.

Its in the title


----------



## Gurd (Feb 18, 2009)

A great set of pics, well caught


----------



## Giosan (Feb 18, 2009)

Great! Love the angles and quality. Good job.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments!  

I'm just glad it was a holiday and that I got lucky on the timing of the hatch!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice photos !


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics Kamakiri!! nice timing too  May i know what camera are you using? Hmmm isn't Kamakiri mean praying mantis in Japan?


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 19, 2009)

Had to come back and look at the pics again, lol. Great close-ups! In a couple of them you can see a nymph just starting to peep out in the wake of one that just emerged. Makes me giggle... I imagine the first guy saying, "OK... no need to push and shove, I'll be out of your way in just a minute!" :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 19, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Great pics Kamakiri!! nice timing too  May i know what camera are you using? Hmmm isn't Kamakiri mean praying mantis in Japan?


Thanks Yen  Yes, it is 'praying mantis' in Japanese! My wife and I were out to dinner with friends from Japan when I asked about what they were called. Had to scribble a picture on a napkin to make sure we were talking about the same thing. I think the direct translation is 'sickle-cut' or something like that.

And to be honest, I have waaay too much camera gear...but that's mainly because I also do wedding photography on the side. So there are a few cameras and lenses that I use for macro. The ones in this thread are with the Canon 5D/MP-E/580EX with a 'Fong-dong' diffuser (a Gary Fong knock-off). I prefer using Sigma DSLRs for macro, but they don't make anything like the MP-E  

Katnapper&gt; I also think I was very lucky to catch and ooth with such a slow hatch out rate...in 5 days it was 1/0/29/30/47. Most of the time it's been just a huge mass covering the action underneath.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 19, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks Yen  Yes, it is 'praying mantis' in Japanese! My wife and I were out to dinner with friends from Japan when I asked about what they were called. Had to scribble a picture on a napkin to make sure we were talking about the same thing. I think the direct translation is 'sickle-cut' or something like that.And to be honest, I have waaay too much camera gear...but that's mainly because I also do wedding photography on the side. So there are a few cameras and lenses that I use for macro. The ones in this thread are with the Canon 5D/MP-E/580EX with a 'Fong-dong' diffuser (a Gary Fong knock-off). I prefer using Sigma DSLRs for macro, but they don't make anything like the MP-E
> 
> Katnapper&gt; I also think I was very lucky to catch and ooth with such a slow hatch out rate...in 5 days it was 1/0/29/30/47. Most of the time it's been just a huge mass covering the action underneath.


Yes, you were lucky!  I'm glad to know the origin of your nick/username too. Neat.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice babies...


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome pics. They look like they're aliens from a creepy sci fi movie or something, hah.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks Yen  Yes, it is 'praying mantis' in Japanese! My wife and I were out to dinner with friends from Japan when I asked about what they were called. Had to scribble a picture on a napkin to make sure we were talking about the same thing. I think the direct translation is 'sickle-cut' or something like that.And to be honest, I have waaay too much camera gear...but that's mainly because I also do wedding photography on the side. So there are a few cameras and lenses that I use for macro. The ones in this thread are with the Canon 5D/MP-E/580EX with a 'Fong-dong' diffuser (a Gary Fong knock-off). I prefer using Sigma DSLRs for macro, but they don't make anything like the MP-E


WOW nice camera you got there!! it is the Mark II right? it is way above my class can't touch that  I would like to try on MP-E from Cannon one day. looking forward to see more of your photos here.


----------

